# Rally Novice Score: 100!!



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I had my Rottie mix, Tori, entered in Rally (novice B) for the first time on Friday -- long day (we didn't get in the ring until 7:30pm!!), but it was worth the wait: Tori came out with a score of 100 out of 100! She brought home the second place ribbon (the Tervuen in the ring behind us ALSO scored 100, and their time was better so they took the first place). It was great fun -- we are headed back this morning for another try. Whoo Hoo!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats!!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Nice!! congrats!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

That's great, congrats!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

wow impressive.... congrats


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

congrats


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!! That's Awesome!!!!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!!!! That is very impressive!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great job! All that work paid off, you must be really proud


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks, guys! We went back in this morning and earned another leg with a score of 97 -- very respectable! We'll try to finish up in Midland next month.


----------

